# 69210 unsuccessful - When cerumen impaction



## BridgetG (Sep 18, 2012)

When cerumen impaction removal is unsuccessful do you bill as 
A)69210
B)69210 -52
C)69210 -53


----------



## britbrit852003 (Sep 18, 2012)

69210-52

Mod 53 would only be appropriate if the procedure was stopped if the pateints life was being threatened and continuing could potentially harm the patient..


----------



## BridgetG (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you.  I coded it 69210 -52, but another forum had suggested -53 and then a 
co-worker said there should not be a modifier at all.
Just wanted to get another opinion.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Sep 18, 2012)

Modifer 52 is for a reduced service so if the procedure was attempted but unsuccessful you could bill it with out a modifer unless the physician chooses not to bill for the entire amount because the procedure did not work.


----------

